# Stanley Film Convention



## Kevin B (Dec 31, 2013)

I recently found out about the Stanley Film Convention at the Stanley Houten Hotel in Colorado. As I'm sure many of you know this hotel is rumored to be haunted and was the inspiration for one of my favorite books/films "The Shining". Has anyone ever been to this convention or know anything about it? It looks like a ton of fun!


----------

